# Zebralight H600F



## v0idware.prohibited (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi all

I received an email response from Zebralight and I thought CPF might be interested in knowing that the zebralight H600F will be released next month. Here is what Lillian Xu told me, "We will release an H600F (next month) that has a somewhat diffused beam patten."

I'm hoping the beam pattern will be diffused enough for trail running, similar to the Spark SD5 or SD6 with a diffuser lens. I am a competitive mountain runner looking for a good headlamp to use in competition and staring at a hot spot is not a good way to start a 100 mile race. The word "somewhat" in her reply has me a bit concerned though. Fingers crossed!


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Feb 9, 2012)

Interesting, they dont list an H600F on their upcomming models? They are supposed to be working on a H602... That is supposed to be an all flood model. Maybe the H600F was just a lot easier to do since all it would need is to add a frosted lens to the current H600 model. At first the hot spot seemed to bother me, but I've got used to it. For a dedicated running or close up light flood is ideal, but for a one light for everything I dont want to give up the hotspot and distance, and I can always add on a diy diffuser. But I am very eager to see how the new H502 and 602's work out, and I guess 600F now too!


----------



## v0idware.prohibited (Feb 10, 2012)

DIΩDΣ;3871926 said:


> Interesting, they dont list an H600F on their upcomming models? They are supposed to be working on a H602... That is supposed to be an all flood model. Maybe the H600F was just a lot easier to do since all it would need is to add a frosted lens to the current H600 model.



Yeah I was surprised also, I have been checking for information about the H602 to try and determine if it would fit the bill for me. If the diffused beam is as effective in toning down the hot spot as the Spark ST6 with a frosted lens I'll be first in line to buy one. ~150lm for 7 hours is awesome! 

I wish though that they'd add a 275lm setting in between the 420lm and 150lm and that they would have an optional headband with a third strap over the top of the head like the Spark head bands, but the headband itself shouldn't be that difficult to modify to my liking.


----------



## psychbeat (Feb 10, 2012)

hmm - IDK

I feel like the frosted lenses rob more lumens than frosted tape or film+ u are committed to it.
I was hoping for a convex lens like the old lights and no reflector for an ultra clean efficient flood.

Ive got an ST-6 and prefer tape as a diffuser over the THICK frosted glass personally or clear glass
and NO reflector


----------



## v0idware.prohibited (Feb 10, 2012)

psychbeat said:


> hmm - IDK
> 
> I feel like the frosted lenses rob more lumens than frosted tape or film+ u are committed to it.
> I was hoping for a convex lens like the old lights and no reflector for an ultra clean efficient flood.
> ...



That's interesting, is the reflector easily removed from the ST6? How exactly does that affect the beam? I don't need 180 degrees of flood, 90 degrees would be perfect. Does removing the reflector entirely eliminate the hotspot? How do you think the ST6 would feel on your head after running up and down mountain trails for a few hours? Thanks for any input on my search, I wish I could just go to the store and try the lights out, it would make things so much easier than this guess work.


----------



## psychbeat (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't really like the silicon holders on the spark or zebra. 
They tend to flop a little. 
That said, one ziptie or two can really stiffen it up and if u adjust the headband just so it's ok for running. 

For trail use the hotspot on the st6 (I have the NW) is so large I don't at all find it distracting. 

With no reflector the beam is pure flood and it just pops out super easily. 

Seriously for trail use the reflector is OP and quite small and shallow so the beam is very floody.


----------



## Changchung (Feb 18, 2012)

Any news about the H600F??? I am going to try it... 


SFMI4UT


----------



## evgeniy (Feb 18, 2012)

Changchung said:


> Any news about the H600F??? I am going to try it...
> SFMI4UT



You may buy H600 and apply DC-fix film. 
If you apply this film, you may remove it at future.
If you buy h600F, you can't remove matt film - Zebra apply film on inner surface on lens.


----------



## Changchung (Feb 18, 2012)

You think so??? I think the flood model come different... Maybe like the H60... If is like you say it is a great idea...

QUOTE=evgeniy;3878795]You may buy H600 and apply DC-fix film. 
If you apply this film, you may remove it at future.
If you buy h600F, you can't remove matt film - Zebra apply film on inner surface on lens.[/QUOTE]


----------



## robostudent5000 (Feb 18, 2012)

Changchung said:


> You think so??? I think the flood model come different... Maybe like the H60... If is like you say it is a great idea...
> 
> QUOTE=evgeniy;3878795]You may buy H600 and apply DC-fix film.
> If you apply this film, you may remove it at future.
> If you buy h600F, you can't remove matt film - Zebra apply film on inner surface on lens.


[/QUOTE]

except DC Fix creates subtle artifacts in the beam. it's not totally smooth, the crinkly texture shows up a little bit in the beam, and is noticeable during up close use. if you can live with that, then it will work.


----------



## evgeniy (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes.
Hmm, I will try Lee Filter 216 "White diffusion", it's good filter for professional light. 

>>except DC Fix creates subtle artifacts in the beam. it's not totally smooth, the crinkly texture shows up a little bit in the beam, and is noticeable during up close use. if you can live with that, then it will work.


----------



## v0idware.prohibited (Mar 23, 2012)

v0idware.prohibited said:


> Hi all
> 
> I received an email response from Zebralight and I thought CPF might be interested in knowing that the zebralight H600F will be released next month. Here is what Lillian Xu told me, "We will release an H600F (next month) that has a somewhat diffused beam patten."
> 
> I'm hoping the beam pattern will be diffused enough for trail running, similar to the Spark SD5 or SD6 with a diffuser lens. I am a competitive mountain runner looking for a good headlamp to use in competition and staring at a hot spot is not a good way to start a 100 mile race. The word "somewhat" in her reply has me a bit concerned though. Fingers crossed!


 And, it is now out.


----------



## evgeniy (Mar 25, 2012)

v0idware.prohibited said:


> And, it is now out.



Good news.
But after few weeks with my H600 , tests with dc fix and Lee filters my decision is: H600 works better [for me] on roads / in forest without any filters, because its sweetspot is big and has smooth corners.
may be, in caves H600F / H600 with dc fix will be better.


----------

